# Nine Banded Armadillo



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all

I really love armadillos and recently I found a pet shop that sales them by low prices but I read some articles and find out that they can transmit leprosy to human. Honestly I horribly terrified. Is there any solution for this problem or not? Can we use vaccine (for me or the armadillo) or something else? *I know armadillos are not easy to care for but I'll be ready for it if this problem is solved* and first I need to know enough about zoonotic diseases. You know this is a serious problem

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm also interested in keeping armadillos one day, many species actually. I live in Florida where nine banded armadillos are invasive and legally you can catch them and keep them as pets. 

I read a thread awhile back that brought up the concerns of leprosy (this thread actually SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View topic - Armadillos ) and someone said most people are immune to leprosy but there is also a vaccine for it, so if you want you can get vaccinated for leprosy.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think you have to worry about leporasy in captive bred armadillos


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The connection is that armadillos have a naturally low body temperature, which apparently makes them ideal for research into leprosy. It is *extremely* unlikely that you would ever have to worry about contracting it.


----------

